# My new grooming room-tah-dah!!!



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

You asked for pics of my new grooming room when I finished it, so here it is. This is way better than the laundry room and my girls love it. They know it's for them.:w00t:







We love it, Mommy! 








We got a real nice place to keep our clothes








Hey, Lily-don't you want to be in the picture?


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I love your new room! You did a wonderful job!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh I LOVE it so much ^_^ excellent job ! Maltese-related decoration gave it the perfect final touch  aww and your two cutie pies seem pleased with mommy too! aDORaBLE babies u have there. 

Kat


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow thats awesome! I love it!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

you did a great job on their new room! I can see how much the girls love their new room.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April - Great job. Tyler's booking your room for his next grooming. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: It looks great and I love the Maltese themed decorations. Unfortunately in a New York City apt our grooming room is better known as our kitchen. :w00t:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, that is precious!!!! You did an awesome job with the room and the babies look so darn cute in it. Looks like they love the room too. Great job!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is great!!! Love it and I especially like the stairs to the window so they can look out. Your babies are precious!!!:wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It looks great!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*April, you finished the room:aktion033:*:chili:*I LOVE THE ROOM,:wub: now I need to get busy you have given me lots of ideas. I still haven't found a changing table , but am still looking.*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow! It looks great!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> *April, you finished the room:aktion033:*:chili:*I LOVE THE ROOM,:wub: now I need to get busy you have given me lots of ideas. I still haven't found a changing table yet, but am still looking.*


 
Paula if you lived closer i would give you mine. I didn't like it as much as i thought i would for grooming. I had to take the front bar off because it got in the way. Now the changing table is in the garage (well i think it's still in the garage, i thought my bakers rack was still in the garage and come to find out my husband gave that away over a year ago). :blink: At least he didn't give my grooming table away i dragged it back out of the garage and am much happier using that.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the wonderful compliments:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> *April, you finished the room:aktion033:*:chili:*I LOVE THE ROOM,:wub: now I need to get busy you have given me lots of ideas. I still haven't found a changing table yet, but am still looking.*


 Thank you so much, Paula. I like using the changing table although I can see why some might have trouble with the bar in front, but it could be removed. Once you find one, I would like to see it:blush:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

There are some changing tables that don't have that bar. You just have to keep looking.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

April, that is SOoooo neat! I love it! :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow! That looks fabulous!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

aprilb said:


> Thank you so much, Paula. I like using the changing table although I can see why some might have trouble with the bar in front, but it could be removed. Once you find one, I would like to see it:blush:


 
I'm looking for a cherry wood changing table without the bar, might take me some time, I am so excited to get the room finished now that I have seen yours:chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I'm looking for a cherry wood changing table without the bar, might take me some time, I am so excited to get the room finished now that I have seen yours:chili:


 
I have a dark wood changing table without the bar, we just need to find a way to get it to you.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks so neat and organized. Looooove the baby changing table idea.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Great job and soooo clean! I love the little steps to the window. Your girls have it made


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I love their room! :aktion033: You must be so pleased to have everything right a hand.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow! Great decorating, April!
And you did it so fast!

I love the framed pics of Rose & Lily.

And Paula, I can't wait to see your room when you're done!

My grooming room is a work in progress! It is half done, one half looks great and the rest is messy...


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's great! I'd love to have a room like that.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: April Can you come to my house and HELP me organize my grooming space?? PLEASE it is a mess...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice!!!!!!! I used to have a space like that, but now in an apt. just not possible


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow, your room looks awesome!!! It turned out so nicely!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Applause, applause! Lucky dogs!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The room looks great! How nice it must be to have all their stuff in one place. And it looks so cheerful.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Your room looks so crisp and clean - I love it! I bet it feels great to be able to have all their stuff in one place and contained to one room! So, when do you open for business???


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

this is so great! wow I wish I had a grooming room haha right now I just use my bathroom sink top and it gets pretty cramped !


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

What a lovely little grooming area you've created. Great ideas from your photos for a potential room for our little Diamond....one day when our shoebox gets a bit bigger


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That looks really nice & pretty.:aktion033: You did a great job.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

How wonderful that you have an extra room just for them! You did a great job too.:thumbsup: Are they living up to their name Spoiled Maltese or what? I wish I knew how to groom...I think I can do it but he's too wiggly. I do brush and trim and bathe him in between groomings..but would I like that room, wow! Terrific!:chili:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Great room! You're all set up now. I love seeing photos of your girls too...they're just too cute.


----------

